# Make shot sequence A LITTLE less automatic?..



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

To me, you are describing a target panic symptom. Un-controlable release! There's lots of information on this but to start, get the bull's eye down (blank bale and up close like 1.5 meter or less) and then do drills on drawing and then only when at full draw you tell the student to either shoot or let down. Mix it up. A release that the shooter doesn't control 100% is poor technique if not dangerous. Focus on absolutely reestablishing the conscious shot sequence!!

Arne


----------



## makassiouk (Jun 19, 2017)

Just thought I would report the results. We tried some exercises today when the shooter would have to come to a full draw and wait for my command to either shoot or let down. It went very badly to begin with, but with a bit of concentration we got it going well by ca. 3rd end. After a while we switched to a more complex one: I hung 2 spots on the bale and would tell the archer to either shoot left or right or let down, randomly. She said at once that it was helpful. Then I let her switch to a normal target and she shot a really nice round, averaging at around 9.0. She was able to aim with full control and let down several times when the position was bad. We're both really happy with the results, thanks a bunch for good advice!


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Glad it seems to have helped but DO NOT rush this!! The blank bale exercise with shoot , let down, is a month or two WITH OUT A TARGET. Then introduce the target again. There is no fast permanent fix!

Arne


----------



## makassiouk (Jun 19, 2017)

Oh, absolutely, I hear you. The archer in question is not a beginner, though, she's competing regularly and is a 3-time national champion, holds several national records, too. This flaw in her shooting just appeared last season, probably due to too little variation in training and over-automatizing the shot. My plan is to absolutely run this drill continuously for many weeks to come and return to it if necessary. But we can't avoid practicing with target or competing, either. The goal for now is to make this aiming flaw disappear and prepare for the indoors in April.


----------

